#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  New Xbox one game; Halo Infinite

## Adiza

The new Halo Infinite showing the gaming world Xbox is the gaming device to buy, even if it's not the most popular. Here is the exclusive trailer. 
YouTube

----------

